# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Protein before bed

## pimpjuice

I am wondering if I can get some opinions and whether drinking a protein shake a few minutes before I go to bed would be good or bad. Just to put in another meal as I only have 5 a day.

Thanks for the feedback

----------


## mwolffey

its a great idea.... make sure its casin protein so it digests slower...and maybe throw in some flax and make it a pro/fat meal...i do it...probolic sr is a great pm formula, its made by mhp

----------


## Ufa

I read posts here from Vet's that swear by it. Toss in a couple of egg whites.

----------


## mwolffey

and i love the avatar bro...but id suggest you change it, the mods wont like it

----------


## pimpjuice

Thx for the feedback. I looked up the mhp and am planning to order some right now Im just taking Mega Whey Pro Performance which if the generic GNC brand I got it 1 because it has 40 grms per serving and 2 because of the price (almost 1/3 off from what EAS or Muscletech brands go for) but definately gonna look into the MHP stuff. By the way anyone have any opinions on GNC generic stuff? I usually take EAS and muscletech but kind of tight with the money supply lately so chose the cheapo one

P.d. the avatar. LOL... Yeah Ive had it for a long time and once a moderator sent me something but Ive been away so I havent posted in over a year Ill work on getting a more PG 13 one.

----------


## Natty99

If you have High BF% I would be careful. It's great fro putting on muscle. But fat will come with as well. Thats what happened to me. My last meal is now 1.5 hours before bed. I take 5 g glutamine b4 bed. 

Just my $.2

----------


## Quil

> If you have High BF% I would be careful. It's great fro putting on muscle. But fat will come with as well. Thats what happened to me. My last meal is now 1.5 hours before bed. I take 5 g glutamine b4 bed. 
> 
> Just my $.2


1.5 hours before bed and then another 6-8 hours of sleep seems like a long time to go without any nutrition. I would think that having something in your stomach to digest would help to keep your metabolism up during the night?

----------


## Kale

I do one every night before bed, in fact if I wake up at 3 or 4am I get up and have another. Being empty is not a good thing.

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

I have one at bed. 40g casein in water with t table spoon flax oil. alond with 5g arginine, 5-10g glutamine, and 5g tuarine. and most of the time 5g bcaa. (valine, leucine, isoleucine)

I also wake 4 hours later and have30g casein 20g whey. then when i wake i have a shake. then a meal 30mins later

i actually just added the shake 43 hours after bed. it is going ok.

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

i mean 4 hours after bed, not 43.

----------


## chest6

I have a shake and flax every night before bed. Great idea. I used to do cottage cheese, and I would prefer a solid food source, but I like to stay away from dairy.

----------


## theforce3169

I used to drink a shake b4 bed and had stopped, I have no idea why.....LOL
SO, its 1:45 AM, off to the kitchen for some flax and ISOPURE zero carb and hit the sheets......cya

----------


## mwolffey

NEVER EVER BUY GNC...except for vitimans

----------


## pimpjuice

Is GNC that bad? I heard that some supplement companies are mostly placebo and since they are not FDA regulated you cant really be sure that what is on the label is really in the product you purchase. Is this the case with GNC Pro Performance prods?

----------


## Natty99

> 1.5 hours before bed and then another 6-8 hours of sleep seems like a long time to go without any nutrition. I would think that having something in your stomach to digest would help to keep your metabolism up during the night?


Yeah but you also put on fat with all of those unburned calories. IMO

I'm a fat ass

----------


## mwolffey

> Yeah but you also put on fat with all of those unburned calories. IMO
> 
> I'm a fat ass



 :Bs:  YOU ARE NOT GONNA PUT ON FAT BECAUSE YOU HAD A SHAKE BEFORE BED...sorry bro, but you need to learn a bit more about nutrition...if the rest of your diet is correct and you compensate for the cals from the shake and they are within your limits for daily calorie intake then no you wont put on fat

----------


## mwolffey

> Is GNC that bad? I heard that some supplement companies are mostly placebo and since they are not FDA regulated you cant really be sure that what is on the label is really in the product you purchase. Is this the case with GNC Pro Performance prods?



and no i have never had any placebos....at least as far as protein...this is a myth...i just dont like gnc cause they are way overpriced...as long as you get a decent reputable company, then you should not have problems with "placebos"

----------


## theforce3169

> YOU ARE NOT GONNA PUT ON FAT BECAUSE YOU HAD A SHAKE BEFORE BED...sorry bro, but you need to learn a bit more about nutrition...if the rest of your diet is correct and you compensate for the cals from the shake and they are within your limits for daily calorie intake then no you wont put on fat



Thanks for the info wolffey. I am trying to bulk right now and am glad to hear that you wont put on any "extra" fat because of a PM shake...

----------


## mwolffey

> Thanks for the info wolffey. I am trying to bulk right now and am glad to hear that you wont put on any "extra" fat because of a PM shake...



anytime my man

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

> I have a shake and flax every night before bed. Great idea. I used to do cottage cheese, and I would prefer a solid food source, but I like to stay away from dairy.


same, i try and stay away from dairy before bed.

----------


## test=magic

guy that works at vitaminshoppe pretty jacked up too told me to take protein shake 45 minutes before bed.....he said we grow the most in our sleep so u would want to feed ur body good nutrients before u went to grow..lol...duno if this helps you

----------


## cmax

The before bed protein shake is a good idea, but make sure that it's a casein based shake that digests slowly.

My favorites are:

VPX micellar casein which is a straight casein shake that digests in 7 hours. 
MHP Probolic-SR 12 Hour Muscle Feeder which is a blended protein.


Avoid shakes that contain carbs, sugar, etc. as a before bedtime shake. A big mistake that people make is that they take a meal replacement drink before bed rather than a straight protein shake. Another big mistake is taking a whey protein shake before bedtime because whey digests in 45 minutes so it does not do much good while you are sleeping. Muscle Milk is another poor choice for a bedtime shake.

----------


## novastepp

i see a few guys saying they stay away from dairy, is it because of the sugar in the cottage cheese? i know dairy can bloat during a cutting phase, and myself right now i too stay away from dairy. but while bulking do you still avoid the cottage cheese before bed? because that would really piss me off seeing as my prebed cottage cheese and natty is my favorite meal of the day when bulking.

----------

